# Need some advice for my new scape



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The driftwood scape looks pretty darn artistic to me. I personally would use one pile in each tank and have the beach theme opposing each stand of wood. I attempted to tie together 3 5 gallon tanks. Without much dedication I didnt have great luck, but you might on a larger scale. Great ideas so far!


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

that hardscape is awsome, i want wood like that :-(


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

wow thats a really good wood set up


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

chad320 said:


> The driftwood scape looks pretty darn artistic to me. I personally would use one pile in each tank and have the beach theme opposing each stand of wood. I attempted to tie together 3 5 gallon tanks. Without much dedication I didnt have great luck, but you might on a larger scale. Great ideas so far!


Not a bad idea. The only thing I don't like is that it may look like an island, or worst too symetric. Something to contemplate. The 50 won't be up for a while, so its something that may be practical.



agimlin said:


> that hardscape is awsome, i want wood like that :-(





doubleott05 said:


> wow thats a really good wood set up


Thanks guys! Really nothing firm here. Just playing with it for now.


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

The hardscape is amazing, great work... If I had that same setup I would create a carpet of glosso, and then add some peacock moss to the manzanita. Plant and attach some java fern at the base of the wood on each side and then plant some anubias nana in convenient places inbetween the branches on the ground... But thats just me... I know you wanted to plant primarily crypt's.


----------



## craigee2199 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just an idea that I thought of when looking at that...what if you put one piece of wood in each tank, positioned to the sides so that it almost looks as if it's one large piece extending into both tanks. Then do your planting in between the roots and radiating out from the roots in both tanks. I don't know, it might be a bit more symmetrical than your looking for but I thought it would look cool, lol


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Aquahollics said:


> The hardscape is amazing, great work... If I had that same setup I would create a carpet of glosso, and then add some peacock moss to the manzanita. Plant and attach some java fern at the base of the wood on each side and then plant some anubias nana in convenient places inbetween the branches on the ground... But thats just me... I know you wanted to plant primarily crypt's.


All good ideas. There will be no foreground plants. I want it low maintenance so foregrounds are out. If I did anything it would be hairgrass. 

Anubias and javafern may make an appearance!

Moss may end up in there, but not on the DW. Probably on rocks at the base. This would be a last minute addition.



craigee2199 said:


> Just an idea that I thought of when looking at that...what if you put one piece of wood in each tank, positioned to the sides so that it almost looks as if it's one large piece extending into both tanks. Then do your planting in between the roots and radiating out from the roots in both tanks. I don't know, it might be a bit more symmetrical than your looking for but I thought it would look cool, lol


I thought about something like this! Someone had done it here and it was pretty cool. Not sure if the wood I have is really geared for something like that. I also don't know if I want it that "tied" together either.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Pictures of space. Tanks will be adjusted to fit properly of course. 50 gallon will be on left, that is the 75 gallons home.




























Pictures of a new mock up trying to pull the beach to shoreline theme.

Thoughts?


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

i loved the first layout, it looks like an amazon river basin.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i would either do one peice in each tank, and make the "island" style or stick with the VERY first layout posted. its great!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not really liking the downward driftwood "points" on the 2nd scape.

And I think the two "trees" need to be pushed closer together.

I like the first arrangement quite a bit.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I ordered more substrate, so that may help me a bit. 

Will continue to play around with it. First layout seems to be the hit. Perhaps I will go back that direction and bring the beach to it.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

That wood is insane! Really great!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the first one more.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

More substrate came in the mail, so I was able to thicken up the bedding bit and make some more transitions and also anchor the wood more. I think this setup is getting close to what I want. It has the accents I am looking for and leaves me plenty of room to plant. I have alot of species of Cryptocoryne that I may want to throw in here, so this may give me adequate planting space to do so.

Thoughts? If you don't like it, please say so and tell me why! I can take the critique. If I am not seeing something that you think should be changed, please... let it out.




























Some of the smaller details like the style of rocks in there and some of the smaller twiggy's will probably change. These were the only rocks I had in the house, the rest are outside under a foot of snow.:angryfire


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Some of the smaller details like the style of rocks in there and some of the smaller twiggy's will probably change. These were the only rocks I had in the house, the rest are outside under a foot of snow.:angryfire


Well get digging already!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't hate me here, but I really liked your first scape and am not fond of your recent choice. The reason is because it seems everyone has that same type of layout going on right now. Plus, the second looks more natural to me. But perhaps that is because I am from the woods and not the beach? (Running to hide now. :help


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesting Sara. The first one to me seems more traditional. I thought my last layout was a bit different since only a small area on the right would not be planted. So you think going back toward the first layout is the better direction? Hmmm. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

I respectfully agree... I thought the first layout was the best.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm gonna be the one that throws the curveball and say I actually really like the most recent hardscape. The first one was, in all honesty, really amazing...but looking at it I feel like it's a bit symmetrical. Beautiful? Yes. But my eyes don't really move across the tank, and it sort of ends up dictating some sort of balance between the two sides once you start planting.

Perhaps it's the landscape photographer in me speaking on this...but the most recent scape easily moves my eyes around the tank. The layout of the wood moves my eyes from the front left, up to the top, then across to the right...I think you pulled it off with that one.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really think it always comes down to what makes you happy.

Glenn, the first one is definitely more traditional to me as well, and it reminds me more of a forest or river than a beach. So if you are going for the beach theme, you've nailed it in the last scape.

The first one reminds me of forests around here, so that might be what draws me to it. Kind of ironic that I am telling you what scape I like when I suck at aquascapes. :icon_cool Seems most of the scapes on the forums are all moving the wood the left or right side of the tanks now. So much so that I start to wonder if I am looking at same journal over and over again. Not that it's bad looking, it's just so common lately that I've lost the beauty in it. (I call them the Stepford scapes.) Please don't hate me for picking on the triangle scape, it's just I've just found this one always lacking for some reason. And of course, I like the 'V' shaped scapes best for some reason. 

It must be the mountains making me such an airhead....

Jahmic, I'll disagree with you simply because I like symmetry in nature. I find it calming.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

This is exactly the feedback I was aiming for. To be honest, I am not sure what I like just yet. So as far as "making me happy", this is TBD. It may come down to me picking a general direction and going forward, trying to plant it and see where it falls. If it looks like garbage, I rip it all out and do it over.

I think I need help. May need to have NJAGC come over and get some feedback face to face.

Would still appreciate more thoughts from others though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Whew. I thought you were going to sick Momotaro on me for dogging you a bit on your scape. :hihi: Ugh, that picture I posted is too large, I need to trim that down. Sorry, Glenn.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No! I want opinions! Please, pick them apart.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I think this is it guys. I revisited the first setup and made some tweaks to get rid of some of the things I didn't like.

I may actually lose some of the wood once I start planting it (which should be in a week or two).

Going to live with this setup just like this and stare at it for a few days. Then I will break it down, get that wood soaked again, swap the stand and start the process.

Suggestions welcome though! I got rid of the rocks BTW. Any rocks that are going to be added will be used with moss to fill in gaps. Losing the beach idea too for now. Will try and keep some voids though.










I will start a journal at some point once its planted.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Dont touch it! That right there has some major potential!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What type of plantings do you have in mind?

If you're planning a carpet, those half-buried branches are going to disappear.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No carpet. Cryptocoryne, vals, moss and most likely some kind of java fern, but I need to figure out how to steal that from some club members first. :icon_cool

I am sure alot of those smaller pieces will get lost, but thats ok. I am not 100% sure how it will plant, so it may end up being rearranged a bit. 

We shall see!


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> I think this is it guys. I revisited the first setup and made some tweaks to get rid of some of the things I didn't like.
> 
> I may actually lose some of the wood once I start planting it (which should be in a week or two).
> 
> ...


 

I agree, I think this is the best one so far.

I liked the first one the best but it did have a sort of artificial look to it. I think what you’ve done with this one (whether on purpose or by accident) is softened out the pointy jutty look of it. I think it looks WAY more natural the way you have it now. 

Very nice. I can’t wait to see it grow.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

:bounce: Loving it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think youve found the one! this is my favorite. good thing you have a picture to help you get it back to where it is, after you do whatever it is you are doing with the stand.


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of substrate is that, i love the look of it.


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

Having that design in a rimless tank with a light supported from the ceiling would look like a professional piece of art. Great Job roud:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice glen, your layout reminds me a lot of this one:









can't wait to see this one filled up with water.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

You've done an amazing job so far! That driftwood is excellent....

Having said that though (yea...those dreaded words), I personally would put some more open space for fauna. I'm a big fan of planted tanks but I still think aquariums should focus on fish. Unfortunately, your driftwood seems to occupy all the vertical space already, so I would keep some space open on opposite side of the driftwood. The tank picture posted above my post incorporates this and I think its that contrast that also helps it look so amazing.

My 2 cents...but this tank is probably going to look great regardless! Nice work!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

for not being an aquascaper you did darn good work with the wood.....


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

astrosag said:


> You've done an amazing job so far! That driftwood is excellent....
> 
> Having said that though (yea...those dreaded words), I personally would put some more open space for fauna. I'm a big fan of planted tanks but I still think aquariums should focus on fish. Unfortunately, your driftwood seems to occupy all the vertical space already, so I would keep some space open on opposite side of the driftwood. The tank picture posted above my post incorporates this and I think its that contrast that also helps it look so amazing.
> 
> My 2 cents...but this tank is probably going to look great regardless! Nice work!


Excellent observation and certainly something I will be in tuned with while doing this final setup, especially for the fauna that I am planning. Now, keep in mind, the depth of this tank is not clear in the pictures. It is 18" which is quite a bit, however, don't be surprised if you see some of those "sticks" missing from the final product.




over_stocked said:


> for not being an aquascaper you did darn good work with the wood.....


Thanks!


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Excellent observation and certainly something I will be in tuned with while doing this final setup, especially for the fauna that I am planning. Now, keep in mind, the depth of this tank is not clear in the pictures. It is 18" which is quite a bit, however, don't be surprised if you see some of those "sticks" missing from the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, just my opinion but glad you're considering it. 

I echo everyone else in saying you're doing a great job. 

One thing you must do though...no ifs and buts...is update us with the final product!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

astrosag said:


> Yea, just my opinion but glad you're considering it.
> 
> I echo everyone else in saying you're doing a great job.
> 
> One thing you must do though...no ifs and buts...is update us with the final product!


Definitely. I am about two weeks out I think. Stand is almost done and wood is soaking (again).

I would say mid march is the target. I actually have an NJAGC meeting that weekend, so I may draft a recruit or two, depending on timeline.

The beauty is, I am doing the 50 gallon stand at the same time, so you may see some mock ups for that shortly after the 75 go up.

Journals will be made and linked to from here.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This first one is hands down much better. Depending upon what you planning to plant you might want to increase the substrate depth a bit more in appropriate places


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree with malaybiswas. The first setup had a definite movement and direction to it. The current one makes me feel like the two sides are fighting for attention.

-Charlie


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

i actually really like the last 2 scapes the best


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

malaybiswas said:


> This first one is hands down much better. Depending upon what you planning to plant you might want to increase the substrate depth a bit more in appropriate places


Substrate was only half full in the first few pictures, I had more come in the mail after. What is it that draws you to the first one over the others in particular?



trackhazard said:


> I agree with malaybiswas. The first setup had a definite movement and direction to it. The current one makes me feel like the two sides are fighting for attention.
> -Charlie


Interesting observation. Is it the height that causing this disruption that your eluding too? I may be able to eliminate some of this when its planted.

My biggest qualm right now is to do I try and create a clear un-planted "river" zone up the middle (atypical). If I do that with the 1st or the 3rd layout, I may be able to integrate the "roots" a bit more.



bsk said:


> i actually really like the last 2 scapes the best


Thanks!


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

> Interesting observation. Is it the height that causing this disruption that your eluding too? I may be able to eliminate some of this when its planted.
> 
> My biggest qualm right now is to do I try and create a clear un-planted "river" zone up the middle (atypical). If I do that with the 1st or the 3rd layout, I may be able to integrate the "roots" a bit more.


I think its because the heights of the two branchy sides are so similar whereas in the first setup, the left side was definitely stronger than the right.

Also, in the first setup, the wood was bundled up more creating a more trunk-like effect that projected a lot of strength. I see it more as a solid mass with branches emerging. In the current layout, the branches are so spread out, they almost seem haphazard. The first layout looks like an ancient, gnarled stump with a lesser, subservient mass. Very dramatic. The current looks like a sticks stuck in the ground.

One of the problems though in posting hardscape only is that you see in your head what the tank will look like with plants. We don't, so maybe this is already resolved in your mind when you add the plants. This is also one of the reasons why I like sketching, even really quick sketches of what I have in my head. Do you happen to have any pics of what you want to achieve with your tank? It may help us to see what you are seeing in your head.

-Charlie


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome write up Charlie and that is much appreciated incite. I don't have a sketch. All I have is alot of plants in cultivation right now, so as much as there has been some planning, I don't have any vision for this type of layout. My original intention was that whole "beach to the right" theme. This has sidetracked that completely.

I see what you are saying about the height. Perhaps I can resolve that a bit with a different arrangement on the right. As soon as I am ready to go, I will try and do another mock up to see if I can get away with something different on the right. Maybe even get the focal point over a bit more to the 1.6:1 golden rule.


----------

